# Störungsbild



## thosecars82

Wie übersetzt man "Störungsbild" ins Spanische?

Zusammenhang: "Prosopagnosie ist als definiertes Störungsbild erst 1947 zum ersten mal wissenschaftlich beschrieben worden."
Danke im Voraus


----------



## baufred

... posiblemente así:
*Störungsbild - la aparencia clínica del defecto*

Saludos  --  baufred  --


----------



## Tonerl

Una sugerencia más:
*Störungsbild (psychische Störungsbilder)*
cuadros de trastornos (mentales)

Saludos


----------



## thosecars82

Tonerl said:


> Una sugerencia más:
> *Störungsbild (psychische Störungsbilder)*
> cuadros de trastornos (mentales)
> 
> Saludos


Dieser Ausdruck kommt mir bekannt vor. Außerdem sieht er aus, als ob er eine gültige wörtliche Übersetzung wäre.


----------



## anahiseri

quizá simplemente *síndrome.* Yo entiendo que es un síndrome. He metido en google la frase "la prosopaognosis es un síndrome" y sale 7 veces, que es muy poco, lo admito, pero se ve que son frases en un contexto fiable.
Y bueno, yo he leído algo de neurología (a nivel divulgativo) y pienso, como digo, que se puede considerar un síndrome, 

Störungs*bild *es, como dice toneri, un *cuadro* de trastornos, es decir un conjunto de trastornos, es decir: 

síndrome
_nombre masculino_

*1*.
*Conjunto de síntomas* que se presentan juntos y son característicos de una enfermedad o de un cuadro patológico determinado provocado, en ocasiones, por la concurrencia de más de una enfermedad.
(traducción Google)


----------



## Tonerl

anahiseri said:


> Störungs*bild *es, *como dice toneri=tonerl*


Nur der Ordnung halber, ist aber generell nicht lebenswichtig !!!

LG


----------



## thosecars82

anahiseri said:


> Störungs*bild *es, como dice toneri, un *cuadro* de trastornos, es decir un conjunto de trastornos


Cuadro de un trastorno sagt man. Aber cuadro de "trastornos" im Plural sagt man nur, wenn verschiedene Störungen die gleichen Symptome hätten.
Conjunto de trastornos ist nicht "cuadro de trastornos".
Un cuadro de un trastorno besteht aus Symptome.
Un conjunto de trastornos besteht aus Störungen.


----------



## anahiseri

perdón, Tonerl. 
thosecar,  posiblemente tú estés en lo cierto y mi razonamiento léxico no es correcto, pero yo sigo pensando que hay que tener en cuenta que la expresión Störungsbild se refiere a  la prosopagnosia (dificultad de reconocer caras, para el que no lo sepa), que es un síndrome, de ahí que esa palabra me parezca buena traducción.


----------

